# Lighting



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2014)

I have several tombstones. What's the best to show them off in the dark. Candles, strobes. I want them to look, well I don't know, like maybe a little witchcraft is taking place, or something along that line. I have a Calderon that will be hanging on some branches. Please help.


----------



## annamarykahn (May 24, 2009)

well, this may not be your cup of tea ... but have you considered black lights? ... naturally you'll have to do some painting in neon or fluorescent paints onto your stones

amk


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We use small LED flashlights in black-painted wooden holders to highlight individual tombstones in our yard. We also scatter a few lanterns around and use a couple three floodlights (blue, red, amber) for an overall look. None of that says witchcraft, of course, although you could use red for that effect. You might also consider anna's suggestion - paint some symbols on the stones that would only show under UV lighting. I don't know if a flashing UV light is made, but that would be even better - stones look normal under regular lighting, then symbols appear when the UV light goes on temporarily.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I use LED spots as well. Actually I made mine from a "how to" on this site, but regardless, bought or home made they work great. One or two per stone. Blue for grave stones since it looks more like moonlight. They also draw very little power so you can have a lot more plugged into a single circuit without blowing a breaker.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I use blue compact fluorescent bulbs.

From yesterday...


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

Blue floods cast from the side for dramatic shadows


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I also use blue floods for an overall moonlight shadowy effect, and LED spots to highlight individual stones. You might consider water mister in a small cauldren with an underwater light, or those new spots they are selling with the fire effect for more of a witch feel.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

One year we put together about a dozen votive candles in glass jars and just set them in front of various stones. Great effect but I was keeping an eye on them all night worried about starting a fire! Will likely switch to LED flicker type -- just need to build up a stockpile of them.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Adding a soft haze of soap and or "soot" to the glass jars can help sell the effect and also help you keep all of the candles and jars from looking the same.
A light mist of a flat black spray paint does well for the soot effect. Look at how real soot stains/build up look in sconces, fireplaces, lanterns, etc., appear and use that as a guide when you go to apply soap and or soot. The soap lets you add a soft haze like a well used bit of glass or like frost or dust have built up on the surface of the glass.
Cheap but effective effects.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nothing lights a tombstone quite like jack-o-lanterns! The votive candle is a good idea, too ... as long as they are inside the pumpkin!

I've made some LED votive candles. I started by making some of the 'high intensity' tea lights I describe in the electronics section (basically 3 high output warm white LEDs driven by a transistor and one of the yellow flicker LEDs) Got some cheap glass votives at the dollar store and used a dremmel diamond bit to grind a small hole in the base. Wired everything up with a few strands of wire from an old Cat5 network cable, so I have a 'string' with votive 'candles' about every 4 feet and several foam pumpkins to drop over them.

I also made some creepy lights (seen in the photos below) by cutting a piece of cardboard tube (could use PVC pipe) about 5" long. Cut a piece of wood to fit inside and cap off one end (or use the corresponding PVC cap). Add a lamp socket and a 3W color changing LED bulb.

To give a bit more detail, I hot glued some cut-off branches from a tree limb and capped those with skulls, then hot glue webbed the whole thing. The webs catch some of the light and give the surrounding area a dim glow.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome!


----------

